# Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?



## Karpfenchamp (15. Januar 2006)

Leute ich habe schon alles durchsucht aber kaum was gefunden was mich weitergebracht hat. Also meine Familie wurde von einem Bekannten zum Genfer See(der wohnt da) eingeladen. Ist allerdings noch etwas Zeit bis dahin(Pfingsten). Wer hat da schon einmal geangelt und weiß was da los ist? Wie ist das mit den Angelkarten? Brauche ich unbedingt ein Boot oder kann man auch vom Ufer aus auf bestimmte Arten angeln? Würde es sich für mich lohnen da eine Woche zu angeln oder ratet ihr es mir ab? Wie angelt man dort am besten? Hauptsächlich interessieren mich Saiblinge, Hechte, Zander. Ich danke euch jetzt schonmal für die Antworten falls denn überhaupt welche kommen.


----------



## Dorsch Uwe (25. März 2006)

*Trolling im Genfer See?*

Hallo Leute, wer weiss ob man im Genfer See mit einem Boot Schleppangeln darf


----------



## Sockeye (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

Wegen der Angelkarten ist es wichtig auf welcher Seite des Sees Du angeln willst. Die Franzosen uns Schweizer haben unterschiedliche Regularien.

Vom Ufer aus kannst Du ausgezeichnet auf Barsche Angeln, die sich gerne in den Bootshäfen und an den Steinpackungen rumtreiben.

Von Hecht und Zander weiss ich nichts. Ist ihnen der See nicht zu kalt?

Mit Downriggern hat man Chancen auf enorme Seeforellen, die im Genfer See riesig werden. Ich selber habe mangels Boot noch keine gefangen, aber schon genug Angler gesehen, die diese Riesen erbeutet hatten.

In den zufliessenden Gebirgsbächen, speziell auf der französischen Seite (Dranse, bei Thonon) gibt es massig kleine, aber kämpferisch starke Bachforellen denen man mit der Spinn oder Fliegenrute zu Leibe rücken kann. Aber diese Gewässer benötigen eine spezielle Angelerlaubnis der zugehörigen Gemeinde.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## basswalt (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

wie schon geschrieben kommt das ganz drauf an wo du bist. da der see doch schon recht gross ist. informationen gibt es z.b. hier   ist halt  in franz.
der see ist bekannt für seine saiblinge. auch felchen kannst da beangeln.
am besten ist dich vor ort mal umzusehen und einen pecheur anzusprechen.
einen schönen aufenthalt am lac leman und natürlich ein petri ..
infos über vorschriften gibt es ev. da


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

Naja ich werde es vielelicht mal vom ufer auf Barsch probieren. Meint ihr dass da im Mai auch was drauf geht? Mal ne Frage: Wie fange ich die Saiblinge zuverlässig auch wenn ich mich nicht so auskenne?


----------



## DinkDiver (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

hallo karpfenchamp
Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrungen am Genfer See kann aber denk ich trotzdem etwas dazu beitragen, da er mit meinem Hausgewässer zu vergleichen ist. 
Saiblinge wirst vom Ufer wohl nur schwer fangen können, da diese sich in der Regel in etwa 20m Tiefe aufhalten. Gefangen werden sie wohl hauptsächlich mit der Hegenen oder beim Tiefschleppen. Ach ja noch was, meines Wissens nach gibt es in der Schweiz Gewässer an denen man ohne Erlaubnisschein mit gewissen Einschränkungen angeln. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob der Genfer See auch kostenlos zu beangeln ist.


----------



## Helvetenangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

Hallo,

Zander wirst Du kaum welche finden, Hechte vor allem beim Schleppen, und da gibt es auch ganz orderntliche. Forellen werde auch fast ausschliesslich beim Schleppen gefangen. Allerdings benötigt man zum Schleppen eine andere Genehmigung (Klasse 2) die es nur als Jahresschein gibt und das ganze kostet dann CHF 140,00. Es gibt ein bilaterales Abkommen zwischen Frankreich und der Schweiz, so dass die Regelungen die gleichen sind. Es darf ohne Schein mit einer Angel mit festem Schwimmer geangelt werden (damit kommt man aber ausser vielleicht in Häfen nicht weit). Besser ist es definitiv vom Boot aus, auch auf Barsche. Barsche am Besten mit der Hegene oder Spinfischen (Achtung, offiziell in Häfen verboten), Saiblinge mit einer Nymphen-Hegene. Auf folgender Seite gibt es viele infos auf Französisch (aber auch einige Bilder)  http://www.peche.ch/ Generell ist das Angeln im "kleinen See (Petit Lac)" besser, dass ist der dünnere Teil von Genf bis Prangins auf schweizer Seite. Bezüglich techniken gilt ähnliches wie für andere schweizer Alpenseen, hierzu findest Du informationen auf Deutsch und vielleicht weitere Links unter http://www.petri-heil.ch.

Hoffe das hat etwas geholfen, hatte gerade nicht mehr Zeit, aber wenn Du noch konkrete Fragen hast nur zu. Die Angelkarten für eine Tag (10 CHF) oder einen Monat (36 CHF) gibt es auf schweizer Seite bei den "Fremdenverkehrsämtern / Office de Tourisme" oder den wenigen Angelgeschäften am See.

Petri ...

Helvetenangler


----------



## Frank - Zander (18. September 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

Hallo Karpfenchamp und natürlich alle anderen,

ich hoffe dein Pfingst-Urlaub war gelungen und du hast ein paar Fische überlisten können. Da ich in 14 Tagen an den Genfer See (auf die franz. Seite nach Thonon) fahre, wollte ich das Thema nochmal ansprechen. Weiß jemand inzwischen was Tageskarten kosten und ob man mit Tageskarten auch schleppen darf. Da ich leider kein franz. kann, wird es vor Ort evtl. etwas schwierig....
Bin für alle Tips dankbar.

Ciao Frank-Zander


----------



## gunnar09 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Ahnung vom Genfer See?*

wo bekomme ich denn einen Angelschein für den Lac leman???


----------

